# I need directions so I dont hurt myself



## woodcutter199 (Jul 17, 2017)

I found 2 ebonite bowling balls that are quite old.
Can anyone give me advice on how to open them up safely and how can I tell if it is true ebonite?
I have table saw, Band saw, Porta band sawzall
TIA


----------



## thewishman (Jul 17, 2017)

http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/cuttingbowlingballs.pdf

Ebonite smells very sulfurous when you machine it. It doesn't like heat, so don't get it very hot.


----------



## woodcutter199 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Sorry I didnt look in the Library*

Thanks Chris that helps a bunch


----------



## thewishman (Jul 17, 2017)

I looked at each article in the library and just did not see it. Tried the Google search and found it. 

Here is another thread - I'd read through it. Lots of warnings from people that have done it.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/cutting-up-bowling-ball-64538/


----------



## Eldermike (Jul 18, 2017)

Cutting large rounds on a table saw is a sure invite to getting hurt. This might be an opportunity where a hand saw is the best for safety sake.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

